# Steinhatchee



## gcs (Oct 9, 2014)

Has anybody got a inshore fishing report? I'm going to be heading down this weekend for a quick trip after trout and reds mainly. I've not been fishing there this time of the year. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm heading down next weekend so I'll be interested in your report.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Oct 9, 2014)

Two weekends ago they had a red tide, thousands of dead fish floating all over the flats.  Very depressing.


----------



## gcs (Oct 9, 2014)

BIG RANDY said:


> Two weekends ago they had a red tide, thousands of dead fish floating all over the flats.  Very depressing.



Go figure. I've not been down in over a year and the chance I finally get to go, and there has been a red tide. O'well, We will make the best of it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's the bloom map, it looks to be mostly south towards pepper fish keyshttp://m.myfwc.com/research/redtide/statewide/


----------



## kingfish (Oct 10, 2014)

The majority of floating fish in and around Steinhatchee are from far way.  The actual red tide has not hurt the Steinhatchee area.  I have buddies who are guides doing very well on trout and reds.  I'd go and do what you normally do.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fished south out of Keaton's Monday.  East wind, high pressure and it was slow.  We caught a few trout in 4 ft. of water freelining new penny gulps and live shrimp under Cajun thunder between Cedar Island and the first bird rack south of Keaton's tripod an hour before incoming tide peaked and a couple just after high tide at 1:15pm

Best bet is get a guide if you aren't familiar with the area.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 11, 2014)

jimbo4116 said:


> Fished south out of Keaton's Monday.  East wind, high pressure and it was slow.  We caught a few trout in 4 ft. of water freelining new penny gulps and live shrimp under Cajun thunder between Cedar Island and the first bird rack south of Keaton's tripod an hour before incoming tide peaked and a couple just after high tide at 1:15pm
> 
> Best bet is get a guide if you aren't familiar with the area.



Thanks Jimbo.
If the trout are slow we'll head out to some limestone bottom spots and try to jig up some BSB's.


----------



## gcs (Oct 11, 2014)

Just reporting in on today's fishing. This is by far, the tuffest day of fishing I have ever had down here in 15 years of fishing at Steinhatchee. Idk what's up with the trout, Spanish, and the Black Sea bass. We just couldn't get on them today, only put one keeper trout in the box. Talked to the guides and they are having a tuff time right now also. It could be the red tide they have had lately, I just don't know. We are going backout in the morning for a short trip and then heading home. Maybe tomorrow will be a little better.


----------



## FredRog72 (Oct 13, 2014)

Fished North of the river all day Saturday with 2 guide boats and had very few keeper trout. Great day on the water and plenty of action between short trout and ladyfish but the bite is off for this time of year.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 13, 2014)

Don't know much about Steinhatchee, but I do know the water on the flats west of there was at 80 degrees, the keeper fish were holding at 6 to 8 ft with the shallower flats holding plenty of under sized "schoolie" trout.  My experience this time of year, if 3 to 4 ft water is holding lots of smaller trout, double the depth for less, but bigger trout early in the morning or late in the afternoon.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Oct 21, 2014)

Anybody have any updated reports for Steinhatchee.I'm planning on heading down this weekend.....from what I'm hearing it doesn't sound too promising...unless you talk to the Sea Hag!!


----------



## BrowningRS (Oct 21, 2014)

Couple of weeks ago went out of Horse Shoe towards Pepper Fish area. Was concerned about Red Tide, was not an issue. Caught trout and 1 nice Red on Pin fish under Cajun Thunder. Best in 4 / 5 ft of water.


----------



## fishinchef (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm heading down there as well this weekend. Seahag is reporting some catches but nothing great. I haven't found a lot of good reports for trout. Try out in 4-6 ft bouncing jigs or with live bait. Suspending lures may also do the trick.  With the cooler temps hopefully the bite will turn on.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys.I'm heading down in the morning.Maybe they'll cooperate.Good luck Fishinchef.We might see ya down there.


----------



## Fishindan (Oct 22, 2014)

Good luck. Let us know how you do.
Thinking about going down with the wife Halloween weekend.


----------



## fishinchef (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll be in a 22ft Bluewave. Good luck!


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd imagine the bite will pick up here recently with the cooler temps.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 24, 2014)

Fished 4 days last weekend.
It was SLOW. Only trout we caught were up at bird rack and they were all short.
Even lady fish were scarce.
Locals said red tide was a lot worse than was being reported.


----------



## Fishindan (Oct 25, 2014)

I was planning on coming down next weekend, but after reading these reports I'm having 2nd thoughts.
I'm considering a change of location and heading to St Joe bay / Indian pass.
Anyone have any thoughts on this? Have any reports from there?
We really enjoy fishing the flats around the Hatch , but I would also like some keepers for the effort.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Oct 25, 2014)

This was by far the worst trip I've ever had.We fished 3 days and had 1 keeper trout.We found a bunch of schoolies on Saturday but that was it.Caught plenty of short BSB and all the lady fish we could stand but the trout were painfully slow for us and pretty much everybody we talked to.Not sure what's going on,red tide or whatever but something's not right for this time of year!


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 25, 2014)

You guys are making me nervous. I'll be there 6th-9th.
Im hoping things change for the better!


----------



## twtabb (Oct 28, 2014)

Saw this posted on another website. Sounds better than other reports but not what we are used to this time of year.

Finished 5 days of fishing 23-27. First 2 days we went out of Steinhatchee caught 7 keeper trout north of bird rack around big grass island on gulp and pin fish under cork, 1 red, 2 trout, and a flounder in dallus creek on the same. Caught some mackerel chasing bait and landed a few. All of our action was north! We had no luck south. The last 3 days we went to Keaton beach and had a lot better luck. 36 keeper trout 2 reds and several sea bass. We fished north out of Keaton spring warrior back to the bird rack. 3-4' of water. Our best luck was to find water that was semi-stained and fish with live bait or gulp.


----------



## Fishindan (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the report twtabb.
Finally made up ours minds. We're headed down to try our luck 
Thursday to Sunday.
Just wondering, did you use the ramp or lift at Keaton?


----------



## brotherinlaw (Oct 28, 2014)

2 weeks ago loaded up in close behind Pepperfish. Big trout 18-23.5 inches. Reds 23 and 26.75. Bluefish,flounder and spanish. Stained to uddy water 2.5-3 ft. All but the flounder caught on cut pinfish under cork.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 28, 2014)

I saw that report on another website. I was down on the 16th. Fished out of Econfina it was windy and water was very stained/muddy. Did not have a good fishing day but it was nice to be back on the water.

Good luck. Let us know what you do.


----------



## fishinchef (Oct 28, 2014)

I got back from fishing Friday-Monday.  The numbers were not the best but the size made up for it. Only threw back two short trout, all the keepers but one were between 18-22".   12 trout, 2 reds, 1 big Spanish, 1 little tunny.  There was bait everywhere. Lots of lady fish schooling with a mix of mackerel. Caught most of the fish in Dallus creek and some south of sink creek all on a mix of artificials.  Fish the edges of the grass to drop offs or sand patches in 2-4 feet and bust out the top waters if conditions are right.


----------



## Fishindan (Oct 29, 2014)

Leaving in the very early am. I'll try to post results. 
Had planned on fishing through Sat. , however predicted winds may send us packing early. Tried the 20 kt stuff before. Not fun!


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 30, 2014)

Yall may get blown off the water this weekend !


----------



## twtabb (Nov 3, 2014)

Any reports from this weekend. I know Sat was windy but Sunday should have be fishable.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 2, 2014)

Where do you guys stay when your in Keaton Beach?


----------

